# Its stopped at last



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

What a pile this morning, high up on the moors.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey Paul!! You got snow up there. Its tropical down here in lower Teesdale (about 10 miles away) 

Was considering a dip in the Tees and maybe some sunbathing!! :grin2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Very blustery down here in Northants, but sunny all day, 15+

Peter


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sun is out now and its virtually all gone.


----------

